# R.I.P. Nintendo President Satoru Iwata



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 13, 2015)

http://mynintendonews.com/2015/07/13/satoru-iwata-has-sadly-passed-away

This is not the news I was hoping to hear today :(


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 13, 2015)

A damn shame. I just found out about this too. :(

I can't believe it!


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2015)

:((((((((((((((


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 13, 2015)

F


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 13, 2015)

#RIP #Legend


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> F


_Really_


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you, video game man.

:(


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 13, 2015)

What will Nintendo do without him?


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> What will Nintendo do without him?


I've seen people say that Miyamoto is a likely candidate to take over, but I don't think so. He might have the same amount of recognisability as Iwata (perhaps even more) but I think it's been clear for a while now that he's getting close to retirement and isn't really up for doing the important stuff. I don't know enough about anyone else at Nintendo in Japan to take a stab who will be the president instead though. They could always get one of these.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2015)

Nobody knows this game, but it was the essence of my childhood. It was the first video game I ever owned. It is the reason I am into Pokémon and, by extension, here today to post this. It was my favorite game for many long years and still probably holds the title for most-often-replayed game in my collection.

Nobody knows this game and it is one of the best adventure games I've ever played. It's based off the anime/manga Hamtaro - which nobody knows - so you'd expect it to suck, right?... If it were more well known, it would easily be a classic in the world of handheld adventure games that even hardcore game fans say is excellent.

Nobody knows this game and Iwata was the executive producer.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 14, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> Nobody knows this game, but it was the essence of my childhood. It was the first video game I ever owned. It is the reason I am into Pokémon and, by extension, here today to post this. It was my favorite game for many long years and still probably holds the title for most-often-replayed game in my collection.
> 
> Nobody knows this game and it is one of the best adventure games I've ever played. It's based off the anime/manga Hamtaro - which nobody knows - so you'd expect it to suck, right?... If it were more well known, it would easily be a classic in the world of handheld adventure games that even hardcore game fans say is excellent.
> 
> Nobody knows this game and Iwata was the executive producer.


Nobody knows this game?? I spent like, hundreds of hours on this thing. Okay, maybe dozens. I polished SO MANY FREAKIN' stones, omg. Also this:


----------



## Autumn (Jul 14, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Nobody knows this game?? I spent like, hundreds of hours on this thing. Okay, maybe dozens. I polished SO MANY FREAKIN' stones, omg. Also this:


Well I haven't met many people who have so I keep saying "nobody"

and yes that image is the most perf thing ever made


----------



## Momo(th) (Jul 14, 2015)

He was a genius programmer who will be missed; he's the guy who's basically responsible for compressing Gold and Silver to have Kanto, as a pleasant surprise to fans. Also, Melee's engine was riddled with tons and tons of bugs, to the point where they might have had to scrap it entirely. He and a few others fixed the whole thing in three weeks. And he saved Earthbound from being thrown away too. It's always sad when such an inspiration dies before he should.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 14, 2015)

I still can't completely get over this... I've been a huge Nintendo fan for years and Iwata has been a huge inspiration for me.

Let's not forget that he cut his own salary in half just so he wouldn't have to fire anyone some years back... He truly was a great president and CEO. 

You will be missed... R.I.P


----------



## Meowth (Jul 15, 2015)

I feel kinda bad that I never realised until now what a great man Iwata was. He's always just been kind of a name and a face to me, and I vaguely knew something about some Nintendo exec or another taking a voluntary paycut rather than lay off staff, but I never knew how much of a hand he had in a fair few games that are very dear to me or how passionate he was about just trying to make fun games.

RIP in peaches, Iwata-san, and thanks for everything.


----------

